# kernel .config online database

## compres

Dear gentoo people,

I am unaware if there is any kind of online gentoo kernel .config database.  

Basically, some place where we can upload minimalistic kernel configs that are tailored at specific models of computers (specially laptop models, since they have the same or very similar hardware per model lines).

This could be extended to make.conf files as well.

It occurs to me since every time I get a new pc or laptop I spend a lot of time detecting hardware and setting up my .config and make.conf files.  All other configuration files take much less time in comparison.

As an example, I have a new samsung nc220 which I spent a lot of time setting up (work in progress) and I could upload this .config so others with the same or similar laptop can use it.  As well as the make.conf.

What do you guys think? Is there any need for this?  I can volunteer the server space and even register a domain targeted a such a website, but before that, I need to know if the gentoo community would find such an effort useful. 

 If it exists already much the better.

----------

## d2_racing

 *compres wrote:*   

> What do you guys think? Is there any need for this?  I can volunteer the server space and even register a domain targeted a such a website, but before that, I need to know if the gentoo community would find such an effort useful. 
> 
>  If it exists already much the better.

 

Hi, you should talk about that with Pappy_Mcfae.

----------

## idella4

compres;

d2_racing is very brief and concise.  google pappy's kernel seeds.  Simpler still, search this forum for them.

References everywhere.  Then, 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You should talk about that with Pappy_Mcfae.
> 
> 

 

----------

## d2_racing

Pappy will reply to this thread.

I hope that he likes the idea.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

There has been discussion of this kind of thing before. There was one at the original zen-sources site, but it didn't go far. I had attempted to get someone with experience in drupal to help me set up a database of finished .configs for specific mobos/laptops/etc., but that went nowhere.

The problem with making something of this type is there are so many nuances and so many device combinations, trying to cover all bases winds up creating lots of .cofing files. That means databases that grow very large.

That said, if you would like to set up something of that nature, that would be cool with me. I have decided that for the time being, I'd rather stay away from leaky CMS systems. Not only do they seem to have an incredibly large learning curve, those who do know what to do tend to be a bit too snotty for my tastes. So I remain with basic HTML.

If you would like to discuss this more in private, you can private message me.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## compres

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> There has been discussion of this kind of thing before. There was one at the original zen-sources site, but it didn't go far. I had attempted to get someone with experience in drupal to help me set up a database of finished .configs for specific mobos/laptops/etc., but that went nowhere.
> 
> The problem with making something of this type is there are so many nuances and so many device combinations, trying to cover all bases winds up creating lots of .cofing files. That means databases that grow very large.
> 
> That said, if you would like to set up something of that nature, that would be cool with me. I have decided that for the time being, I'd rather stay away from leaky CMS systems. Not only do they seem to have an incredibly large learning curve, those who do know what to do tend to be a bit too snotty for my tastes. So I remain with basic HTML.
> ...

 

Hi Pappy and everyone,

I had something much simpler in mind, that would not require such an elaborate CMS.

Something like a Database with some data about the laptop/desktop hardware configuration and the actual uploaded .config file with some history of changes.  Simple (and hopefully elegant) presentation, search and login code.  

In such a way for example that I could search for Asus EEE X for kernel version Y and find a pretty good .config that I can start with and save time.

----------

## d2_racing

It cannot contains a static webpage since it must have a query to get the job done.

----------

## krinn

it's like a dead end, most motherboard maker use "what they have in hands" for some parts of the motherboard: it's not unusual to see an m/b with an intel ethernet controller replace by a broadcom one...

sometimes a few change from a model to another (XKB vs XKB-E), but sometimes even with a revision the user couldn't really get at first (like an XKB v1.0 vs the XKB v1.1)

generally affecting the network, sound, hdd controller and even usb. So building a .config fine tuned for a m/b might just not work with another one with the same model

----------

## compres

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> It cannot contains a static webpage since it must have a query to get the job done.

 

I never considered a static website and I don't think I implied that either in my post.  Dynamic content does not require the complexity of a CMS.

----------

## compres

 *krinn wrote:*   

> it's like a dead end, most motherboard maker use "what they have in hands" for some parts of the motherboard: it's not unusual to see an m/b with an intel ethernet controller replace by a broadcom one...
> 
> sometimes a few change from a model to another (XKB vs XKB-E), but sometimes even with a revision the user couldn't really get at first (like an XKB v1.0 vs the XKB v1.1)
> 
> generally affecting the network, sound, hdd controller and even usb. So building a .config fine tuned for a m/b might just not work with another one with the same model

 

Is the situation also bad with laptops?  Maybe a laptop only website could work.

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah, it's possible with Lenovo and Thinkpad, but with some cheap laptops, they can change the hardware a lot of during  production time of a model.

----------

## dufeu

 *compres wrote:*   

> What do you guys think? Is there any need for this?  I can volunteer the server space and even register a domain targeted a such a website, but before that, I need to know if the gentoo community would find such an effort useful. 

 

There is a definite, very real need, but I think you haven't defined it correctly. Or rather, you're very close to your specific circumstances and hence very focused on an 'immediate' solution to them.

The problem is that there is a lot more variance in included chips and other hardware than perhaps might be apparent at first glance. I have a Tricks and Tips post I'm about to re-write which will give you more insight into the complexities involved.

Your proposal is worthwhile thinking about. If you're still interested, I can give you my thoughts on the matter at a future date.

Take care.

----------

